# They call me mr. nubs



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hell yeah! I have the same NUb shirt that Deuce gifted me on right now!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Stuff! Got to love the Nubs!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I gotta get one of those Nub shirts!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Nubbin every minute of it!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*hello mr nubs!*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Gotta love the NUBS!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr. Tibbs is nubbin it too


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Another advantage of NUB's!! There are twice as many cigars fit in your travelhumi!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Saaaaaweeeeet!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nice, that NUB shirt is awesome. those NUBS are awesome!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the n0rp


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet, n0rp is catching on!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man I gotta get me one of them shirts! Anyone know if they can be had?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

thats what im saying Billy. I'm hoping they have some at the NUB event here in Houston in august. i hope i hope i hope!


----------



## Cohibacigars (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

nice collection!


----------

